# Keeping warm dips warm for events.



## pkowis (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a few requested warm dips to serve but I am not having any luck with chafing dishes to control the heat to a warm level. Can someone help with an idea?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

You might try Target or another department store to see what electric devices they have. Of course, you are aware that the danger zone for bacterial growth is considered to be approximately 40-140 degrees. So most devices are designed to keep food above 140. If you are looking for a lower temp than that you may be out of luck and I would recommend you don't do that anyway. 

But it also depends on which dips you are talking about. Some may be just fine kept above 140. Or at room temperature for a brief period(1-2 hours).  If you can offer more specifics about your situation, others may be able to make more appropriate suggestions.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Agreed, we need to know what kind of dips before we can advise you at all on this.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

It doesn't matter what kind of dips they are Meez.....the fact is most chaffing dishes, round, square, or rectangular, leave too much surface area exposed meaning the dip would have to be stirred often.

My suggestion would be to find smaller heating devices like say the size of a home slow cooker. There are food service equipment sites that sell these types of heaters for things like soup, or fondue.....


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What is the quantity (amount, volume, etc.) of dip to be served? What is the time frame of the serving period? Is this a one day deal or a reoccurring scenario?


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

We've used fondue pots and those electric slow cookers. They work great!

Gina


----------

